# PT1911 Hammer lock



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

I picked up one of these on a trade and the owner had lost the keys so I decided the lock better come out. I'd read a lot on this and many folks buy a new hammer/sear; however, I wanted a cheaper way to go:

Basically break the gun down far enough to be able to remove the hammer and strut. There is a press fit pin on the hammer that holds the lock in place, above the pin that holds the strut if memory serves. Drift this pin out and then the lock will come out by using a little centrifugal force. I popped mine a couple of time against the kitchen table and the lock came out. Reassemble the gun and all is well...


----------

